# Selenium



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

How many milligrams of Selenium should a goat get per day? I live in a selenium deficient area and am concerned my goats may not be getting the amount they need


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

for the selenium vit. E gel:
Newborn 2ml
Adult 4ml
For the injectable BoSe its 1 cc per 40# 1-3 times a year


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

I read a thread on here that say you can give vitamin E tablets is this true? If so what about selenium tablets


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

What minerals are they getting right now? A good loose mineral should have adequate amounts of selenium.. since you're in a deficient area a Bose shot or the gel can supplement their diet. Bose works best and is a long term vitamin, while the gel is given orally but needs to be done more often.

I'm not sure if there are selenium tablets.. ? :scratch:


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

I have several of these blocks in run in's and feeders. I see them using them often. My vet said because of where I lives selenium levels can change dramatically that these blocks readily available would help. http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/american-stockman-big-6reg;-trace-mineral-salt-block-50-lb


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need a good loose mineral and more than likely will need to give additional selenium.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

It looks like there's NO selenium in those blocks, or they didn't list it in the ingredients. You definitely want a loose mineral, and some brands contain extra selenium.


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

OK thank you I will go get some in the am


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> I read a thread on here that say you can give vitamin E tablets is this true? If so what about selenium tablets


This is how I understand it :thinking: you can give Vit E gel caps...you actually poke a small hole and squeeze the E gel in the goats mouth...Vit E helps utilize the selenium better...as for Selenium pills...some give this in a pinch but by the time it works it way to the system there is very little to do much good...both the Vit E gel and Selenium Vit E gel absorbs in the mouth..you have to give this monthly..this is ok if you have the time and only a few goats..BoSe is the better choice..injectable...all is used...there for only needing to dose a few times a year...it also works faster...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

marysuire1180 said:


> I have several of these blocks in run in's and feeders. I see them using them often. My vet said because of where I lives selenium levels can change dramatically that these blocks readily available would help. http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/american-stockman-big-6reg;-trace-mineral-salt-block-50-lb


Pardon me, but I don't see selenium in the ingredients??


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Did you mean this?

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/sto...ed-salt-with-selenium-block-50-lb?cm_vc=IOPDP


----------



## Goats4Milk (Jan 2, 2015)

I use this, chop it up and use it as loose minerals right next to the baking soda. They use as needed.
http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/dumorreg;-goat-block-333-lb


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

NyGoatMom I went out to my feed building it the one that you showed.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

If you compare the stockman block to the goat block, there's way more salt, selenium and copper. I'd be concerned it's too much


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Blocks, even if they are "made for goats", do not work as well as loose minerals, because a goats tongue is soft and small. They can't get enough of the mineral before their tongue gets sore and they quit trying.

Both Stockman blocks have WAY too much salt...95% and 96% respectively. Both are also low in copper, one is only 280-420 ppm, the other is only 260-380 ppm. one of them has no selenium at all.

The Goat Block has a nice low salt content at 10-12%, but the copper is WAY low at only 55 ppm and the selenium is only 1.1 ppm. So even if crushed up to be easier to eat, it's still not enough of the needed minerals.

You would be better with something like this: http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/manna-proreg;-goat-mineraltrade;-supplement-8-lb. It is a loose mineral that's easy for them to eat, low salt, good calcium-phosphorus ratio, real good copper at 1350 ppm and ok selenium at 12 ppm.

There are others available, Sweet Lix, Cargill Right Now Onyx, etc, you just need to look around to find something more suitable.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm very happy with the Sweetlix Meatmaker 16:8. I give BoSe prior to kidding


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

CritterCarnival said:


> Blocks, even if they are "made for goats", do not work as well as loose minerals, because a goats tongue is soft and small. They can't get enough of the mineral before their tongue gets sore and they quit trying.
> 
> Both Stockman blocks have WAY too much salt...95% and 96% respectively. Both are also low in copper, one is only 280-420 ppm, the other is only 260-380 ppm. one of them has no selenium at all.
> 
> ...


I have a question on the one you showed it says it can be offered as a free feed . Is that a good option or would Individual feed bowls be better. The reason I ask is because I usually trough feed twice a day with hay bags readily available in their run in. Being new to goats I really want to do it right


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

I keep loose minerals out in one of these: http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/fortiflex-mf-2-mineral-feeder-2x175-qt-capacity-black, though any small feed bucket will work. I only put out a cup or two at a time in wet, soggy weather, since the minerals can attract moisture and get caked up in yucky weather.

Some times it seems like they eat up every little bit right away, then it just sits for a while until they want to eat more.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Loose minerals are not a feed. You would want to keep it in a different container than your grain/feed. There is a small 2 dish mineral feeder that can be screwed into the wall or hung on a fence.


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

CritterCarnival said:


> I keep loose minerals out in one of these: http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/fortiflex-mf-2-mineral-feeder-2x175-qt-capacity-black, though any small feed bucket will work. I only put out a cup or two at a time in wet, soggy weather, since the minerals can attract moisture and get caked up in yucky weather.
> 
> Some times it seems like they eat up every little bit right away, then it just sits for a while until they want to eat more.


OK thank you for all of your help I'm glad so many are helpful.


----------



## Goats4Milk (Jan 2, 2015)

I also feed medicated feed since we had a parasite problem and the vet recommended it. I don't want to OD them on copper. The medicated feed has most of the copper they need. I also use an ewe builder block that the vet recommended as well for my Savannah/Alpine that was struggling to recover weight after being attacked by a dog.


----------

